# صنع آلة تقوم بتركيب إطارات الطائرة



## يوسف التونسي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اقترح علي مشروع تخرج لصنع ميكانيزم يقوم بتركيب إطار على نصفي عجلة الطائرة
(assembly a tire on 2 half wheels)

أريد رأيكم في هذا المشروع
أفيدوني ببعض الحلول الموجودة و الاقتراحات
و جازاكم الله كل خير


----------



## يوسف التونسي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

أريد على الأقل معرفة الميكانيزمات

يبدوا أن علي البكاء لتجاوبوني
لكم ذلك :55::55::55::55::55:


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (30 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو من حضرتك الإفادة ببعض التفاصيل حتي نتمكن من دراسة المشروع . . .
الذي أرجو من الله أن يعينك على إتمامه . .


----------



## يوسف التونسي (30 سبتمبر 2009)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أرجو من حضرتك الإفادة ببعض التفاصيل حتي نتمكن من دراسة المشروع . . .
> الذي أرجو من الله أن يعينك على إتمامه . .



سؤالي بسيط : كيف يتم تغيير عجلات الطائرة بشكل أتوماتيكي أو نصف أوتوماتيكي ؟؟
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## أمير صبحي (30 سبتمبر 2009)

​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم [/FONT]


**To discuss a project ,,, first ,,, you must add :-

- The project complete title 

- The general project's description

- The both acadymic and practical tasks included




**[FONT=&quot]تحياتي[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​


----------



## benzita (3 مايو 2010)

أظن أن هنالك ألة خاصة تقوم بنزع العجالات يمكننكا القيام بالبحث على هذا الأساس


----------

